# Please condition score the Alley Cat!



## Crazy_cat_lady (15 March 2021)

Just had a rather large row over the AC with OH...

Please could you let me know what you'd condition score the AC at? I know what I'd put him at (4) but interested on people's opinions, will say more when people say what they think (of course I may be wrong!!)

Sorry for the lack of good photos, the AC was not for co operating and even hissed at me when trying to position him 😯😯

For context, AC is 10 months old


----------



## ycbm (15 March 2021)

Looks purrfect  to me!


----------



## tallyho! (15 March 2021)

Totally meaowsome !


----------



## Meowy Catkin (15 March 2021)

He looks fine to me, a bit on the leaner side of 'good' but that is to be expected at his age (under a year old) I would say. 

I really should put Dragon's Bane and the Black Cat on here to be scored. For a siamese type cat I have never come across one that is so heavy. I swear he is made of lead. Where as BC is the cat version of a heavyweight cob. No point in trying to diet either of them as they are both talented hunters. BC catches pheasants and DB cleared out a mouse nest earlier today.


----------



## tallyho! (15 March 2021)

Yes I've a slender looking cat that is solid ad was shocked to find she was 5.5kg - she looks tiny. The old and "fat" one is much lighter even though they are the same size. She a mere 4kg. What the heck is making up 1.5kg????


----------



## SOS (15 March 2021)

I’m a vet nurse and would score him at 5. He looks pawesome! (All the other puns have been taken)


----------



## Meowy Catkin (15 March 2021)

tallyho! said:



			Yes I've a slender looking cat that is solid ad was shocked to find she was 5.5kg - she looks tiny. The old and "fat" one is much lighter even though they are the same size. She a mere 4kg. What the heck is making up 1.5kg????
		
Click to expand...

Yes, it's utterly perplexing! Where do they hide it?


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (15 March 2021)

Very interesting replies so far, I'm glad to read them though! Apparently I've made the AC anorexic, and don't give him enough food. I'm very careful with what he has, as when he was a kitten and someone was giving him his biscuits on a daily basis, he often had explosive diarrhoea... since I've been measuring the biscuits with a scoop, touch wood no diarrhoea... it may be coincidence as he's now on adult food and maybe the kitten food was too rich for him...

Apparently he's now to have a pouch extra a day.... I've also emailed the vet, but I'm glad people on here agree!


----------



## Rumtytum (15 March 2021)

Looks a scrumptious 4.5 to me 😊


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (15 March 2021)

Meowy Catkin said:



			He looks fine to me, a bit on the leaner side of 'good' but that is to be expected at his age (under a year old) I would say.

I really should put Dragon's Bane and the Black Cat on here to be scored. For a siamese type cat I have never come across one that is so heavy. I swear he is made of lead. Where as BC is the cat version of a heavyweight cob. No point in trying to diet either of them as they are both talented hunters. BC catches pheasants and DB cleared out a mouse nest earlier today.
		
Click to expand...

I've probably said before, but the name Dragon's Bane makes me smile every time I see it! I'd love to try scoring them


----------



## m1stify (15 March 2021)

I like a little more padding on them. Not fat but with something to fall back on


----------



## Meowy Catkin (15 March 2021)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			I've probably said before, but the name Dragon's Bane makes me smile every time I see it! I'd love to try scoring them 

Click to expand...

He's a complete sod, so I definitely can believe that dragons would find him to be the bane of their lives LOL!   I'll try to get some photos.


----------



## Roxylola (15 March 2021)

He looks spot on for a fit young cat. At 10 months he's still filling out, I wouldn't want to see him carrying any more


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (15 March 2021)

tallyho! said:



			Yes I've a slender looking cat that is solid ad was shocked to find she was 5.5kg - she looks tiny. The old and "fat" one is much lighter even though they are the same size. She a mere 4kg. What the heck is making up 1.5kg????
		
Click to expand...

I have a cat.
He looks plump. Weighed 7.2kg at vets last time, hovers between 7 and 7.4.  
Was expecting a possible rollocking. Nope, one lean fit cat under all the floof. He's pretty active but eats up his 2 x 100g sachets a day and a small scoop of biscuits.  Vet said (and a friend on here) that E cat ought to be on a bit more!

OP, I think yours looks lean fit


----------



## Cloball (15 March 2021)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Very interesting replies so far, I'm glad to read them though! Apparently I've made the AC anorexic, and don't give him enough food. I'm very careful with what he has, as when he was a kitten and someone was giving him his biscuits on a daily basis, he often had explosive diarrhoea... since I've been measuring the biscuits with a scoop, touch wood no diarrhoea... it may be coincidence as he's now on adult food and maybe the kitten food was too rich for him...

Apparently he's now to have a pouch extra a day.... I've also emailed the vet, but I'm glad people on here agree!
		
Click to expand...

Our neighbours took the other neighbours cat(who likes to visit us), before they knew who owned it, to the vet as they thought it was under weight 🤦 I'd have scored it at 6-7 on this scale. 
I think people are used to seeing plump kitties.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (15 March 2021)

He looks just right for his age to me


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (15 March 2021)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			I have a cat.
He looks plump. Weighed 7.2kg at vets last time, hovers between 7 and 7.4. 
Was expecting a possible rollocking. Nope, one lean fit cat under all the floof. He's pretty active but eats up his 2 x 100g sachets a day and a small scoop of biscuits.  Vet said (and a friend on here) that E cat ought to be on a bit more!

OP, I think yours looks lean fit 

Click to expand...




Cloball said:



			Our neighbours took the other neighbours cat(who likes to visit us), before they knew who owned it, to the vet as they thought it was under weight 🤦 I'd have scored it at 6-7 on this scale.
I think people are used to seeing plump kitties.
		
Click to expand...


Ooh let's see a photo of said floofy cat TFF!

That's interesting, as OH parents cats are like beach balls, and I'd put them around an 8! So AC probably does look tiny next to them. PD is bigger in size, but there's a difference in breed, though she may have to start weight watchers if she gets much bigger! She will not be amused...


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (15 March 2021)

Here you go CCL, he was just waiting for his daily brush, so rather scruffy.


Below, with P dog a couple  of weeks ago, P dog weighs around 7kg


----------



## laura_nash (15 March 2021)

I was adopted by a feral brother and sister, about 2 years old now, and the sister looks just like AC weight wise.  Her brother is fat in comparison.  They are both fed the same and she eats plenty, though he is also a scavenger and she isn't.  

They have both been skinny in the past (she got shut in a neighbour's shed and he injured his mouth and couldn't eat)  and quickly went back to the same weight they are now so it just seems to be their normal.  Both are super fit and active.


----------



## Lillian_paddington (15 March 2021)

He looks in perfect condition to me and certainly not too slim, he’ll bulk out more as he gets older. I’d run and find our cat to compare but he’s off sulking. 
TFF, your cat is gorgeous and has a very distinguished face!


----------



## PurBee (15 March 2021)

My wild reacue looked like that @ 10 months...then he filled out on forest wild kills of mice, birds and squirrels to be between 7-8 Body score! He wont stop killing! What can be done?! 😧


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (15 March 2021)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Here you go CCL, he was just waiting for his daily brush, so rather scruffy.
View attachment 67867

Below, with P dog a couple  of weeks ago, P dog weighs around 7kg
View attachment 67868

Click to expand...

What a beautiful big cat, he looks like a bear! Do you know what breeds he consists of? He looks as long as your Spaniel!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (16 March 2021)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			What a beautiful big cat, he looks like a bear! Do you know what breeds he consists of? He looks as long as your Spaniel!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! 
Shhhh....she's a Shih Tzu ☺
He's v blue, no idea about breeding as got him 2.5 yrs ago from RSPCA who said previous owners went abroad. I've had half N Forest cat before but he's none of those characteristics.....


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (16 March 2021)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Thank you!
Shhhh....she's a Shih Tzu ☺
He's v blue, no idea about breeding as got him 2.5 yrs ago from RSPCA who said previous owners went abroad. I've had half N Forest cat before but he's none of those characteristics.....
		
Click to expand...

I do apologise to her! He's beautiful, my parents had one who we suspect was half "Wegie" or possibly Siberian, she was gorgeous so chatty almost like having a little person in the house. She was a house cat, but had supervised garden time, and she'd just sit out in the rain and her coat must have been double layered as the rain would just sit on the top layer. She also had a dear little "prook" noise.

I'm glad to hear the AC is not considered to be "anorexic" I think he's still going to give him more food... just dreading the thought of him going back to having the sh**s 🤢 which of course would be counter productive as he will s**t out all the goodness of the food....


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (16 March 2021)

I think he looks about right! Especially for a young cat, he should bulk out as he grows..

Then again, you probably can't trust me as these are my two -
I figure at 22yo they can both be porky if they like as long as they're healthy (they go to a 6 monthly wellness clinic at the vets)


----------



## ihatework (16 March 2021)

He’s perfect for his age. Somewhere between 4-5. He’ll bulk out a bit once he stops growing.


----------



## DirectorFury (16 March 2021)

AC looks an ideal weight, you’ll be surprised how much he bulks out as he matures.




The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Thank you!
Shhhh....she's a Shih Tzu ☺
He's v blue, no idea about breeding as got him 2.5 yrs ago from RSPCA who said previous owners went abroad. I've had half N Forest cat before but he's none of those characteristics.....
		
Click to expand...

Could he be part Maine Coon? His face looks quite typey for one of them. He’s beautiful regardless!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (16 March 2021)

DirectorFury said:



			Could he be part Maine Coon? His face looks quite typey for one of them. He’s beautiful regardless!
		
Click to expand...

We don't think so, our last was half Maine and had the more traditional ears and pointed face.
Vet thinks poss part Siberian. Whatever he is, he mostly has a lovely nature,  tho still thumps P dog occasionally for fun and will thieve scones if I dont put away securely!  😂


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (16 March 2021)

AShetlandBitMeOnce said:



			I think he looks about right! Especially for a young cat, he should bulk out as he grows..

Then again, you probably can't trust me as these are my two -
I figure at 22yo they can both be porky if they like as long as they're healthy (they go to a 6 monthly wellness clinic at the vets)

View attachment 67900

Click to expand...

They look fantastic for 22!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (16 March 2021)

You can weight score DB if you like.  He's not much different in size from Kasper but he is a different shape and weighs a lot more LOL.  Black Cat didn't want to be photographed from above but he is a barrel and doesn't have a waist.


----------



## Cloball (16 March 2021)

Meowy Catkin said:



			You can weight score DB if you like.  He's not much different in size from Kasper but he is a different shape and weighs a lot more LOL.  Black Cat didn't want to be photographed from above but he is a barrel and doesn't have a waist.
		
Click to expand...

I think I'm in love with Black Cat


----------



## Meowy Catkin (16 March 2021)

Cloball said:



			I think I'm in love with Black Cat
		
Click to expand...

He's a real dude.  He has a best friend who he adores and they go around together all the time.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (16 March 2021)

Oh I love them, black cat is really scowling away 😂

I'd put DB at 5.5 for a condition score, I just love his name!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (16 March 2021)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Oh I love them, black cat is really scowling away 😂

I'd put DB at 5.5 for a condition score, I just love his name!
		
Click to expand...

BC is still a bit bemused by the weird things that humans do. He doesn't like being picked up but he loves being tickled under his chin.  Not bad for an ex-feral.

Another pic of DB as I think it's one of my best of him.  The name is his pedigree name and it's so good that he's never had a proper pet name.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (16 March 2021)

Meowy Catkin said:



			BC is still a bit bemused by the weird things that humans do. He doesn't like being picked up but he loves being tickled under his chin.  Not bad for an ex-feral.

Another pic of DB as I think it's one of my best of him.  The name is his pedigree name and it's so good that he's never had a proper pet name.
		
Click to expand...

DB looks very regal and looks like he knows his servants should bow to him! I think DB works as both a pet and posh name, I'm sure you said up thread he's a bit of a menace, what does he do?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (16 March 2021)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			DB looks very regal and looks like he knows his servants should bow to him! I think DB works as both a pet and posh name, I'm sure you said up thread he's a bit of a menace, what does he do?
		
Click to expand...

Well there is a reason that there is a strategically placed cushion between him and Kasper.  He loves pouncing on Kasper, Kasper doesn't like being pounced on. He swears a lot, and it's loud. He attacks my ankles as I walk about... I have seriously considered armour! He pees on stuff when he's cross and I had to clear up a half eaten bunny earlier. All the normal naughty cat stuff!  We were saying earlier that it was a good thing that we didn't have Bernard and DB at the same time (the worst thing that cat has done thread has some of Bernard's finest moments on it) as one feline tyrant at a time is plenty.  

I actually miss Bernard so, so much... he was brilliant really.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (16 March 2021)

Ha ha, if looks could kill BC!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (16 March 2021)

Meowy Catkin said:



			Well there is a reason that there is a strategically placed cushion between him and Kasper.  He loves pouncing on Kasper, Kasper doesn't like being pounced on. He swears a lot, and it's loud. He attacks my ankles as I walk about... I have seriously considered armour! He pees on stuff when he's cross and I had to clear up a half eaten bunny earlier. All the normal naughty cat stuff!  We were saying earlier that it was a good thing that we didn't have Bernard and DB at the same time (the worst thing that cat has done thread has some of Bernard's finest moments on it) as one feline tyrant at a time is plenty. 

I actually miss Bernard so, so much... he was brilliant really.
		
Click to expand...

Oh he sounds funny, but a little terror! Sounds like PD, she lands on the AC, the AC is a bit wet and pathetic and squeals pathetically as PD lands.

What breeding is DB he looks a bit Bengall like?

Was Bernard brown? I seem to recall you had a naughty brown cat? It is definitely hard when you lose one that's been a real character and full of personality


----------



## Meowy Catkin (16 March 2021)

Yes Bernard was the brown Burmese. 

DB is an Ocicat (Siamese x Abyssinian back in his pedigree).


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (16 March 2021)

Meowy Catkin said:



			Yes Bernard was the brown Burmese. 

DB is an Ocicat (Siamese x Abyssinian back in his pedigree).
		
Click to expand...

Oh look at him he looks very intelligent!

Ah no wonder DB is noisy with that mix!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (16 March 2021)

The funniest thing about Bernard was how much he loved kittens. He was seriously obsessed with keeping them clean and teaching them to hunt.

I do love your tales about AC, he's such a big personality.


----------



## Pippity (17 March 2021)

I'm interested to know how people would score Poppy. (She did not approve of being woken up for photos...)






I think I'd probably put her at a 5, but a very unfit 5.


----------



## BaronSamedi (17 March 2021)

I have no idea how to condition score a cat but she looks about the same as one of my small terrier who is very fit and a little on the lean side


----------



## Meowy Catkin (17 March 2021)

Pippity said:



			I'm interested to know how people would score Poppy. (She did not approve of being woken up for photos...)

View attachment 67976
View attachment 67977
View attachment 67978


I think I'd probably put her at a 5, but a very unfit 5.
		
Click to expand...

That looks right to me. 

What a beautiful cat.


----------



## Pet-Love-Man (22 April 2021)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Just had a rather large row over the AC with OH...

Please could you let me know what you'd condition score the AC at? I know what I'd put him at (4) but interested on people's opinions, will say more when people say what they think (of course I may be wrong!!)

Sorry for the lack of good photos, the AC was not for co operating and even hissed at me when trying to position him 😯😯

For context, AC is 10 months old

View attachment 67848
View attachment 67849
View attachment 67850
View attachment 67851

View attachment 67852

View attachment 67853

Click to expand...


----------



## Pet-Love-Man (22 April 2021)

The cat in the photo is very beautiful


----------



## poiuytrewq (24 April 2021)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Thank you!
Shhhh....she's a Shih Tzu ☺
He's v blue, no idea about breeding as got him 2.5 yrs ago from RSPCA who said previous owners went abroad. I've had half N Forest cat before but he's none of those characteristics.....
		
Click to expand...

Ohhh! I too thought spaniel which made the cat absolutely massive!!! 😂
I kept going back to look at the giant cat


----------

